# Increasing dose only once a week?



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am 5 1/2 weeks post-TT and have been on 100 mcg levothyroxine since the day after surgery. I had my first bloodwork done this week and expected a dosage increase based on symptoms. The dr office called and said they wanted to increase it, but only once a week. They said to pick one day a week to take 1 1/2 pills, so 6 days of 100 mcg and 1 day of 150 mcg.

Is that common and how much of a change would that even really make??

ps: I don't have my #s, they didnt give them to me.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I just had a TT last week and am on a low dosage of 75 mcg, so I don't know that I should respond, but it sounds weird that they wouldn't move you up to 112 or 125 per day, rather than jumping you so high every other day? I am looking forward to the veterans' responses...


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

How was your surgery? Are you healing ok? Mine went very well. I was pleasantly surprised.

It's not every other day though, it's only one day a week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, 50mcg can make enough of a difference.

I adjust my cytomel by 1/4 a pill or 1.25mcg and it does make a huge difference from me feeling normal or hyper once it builds up in my system.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

And now, very short 19 day cycle  I am going to really hate this if it doesn't improve! Last one (I would say "last month" but it wasn't!!) was about the same.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, get those numbers -- demand them. It's reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllly important post-TT that you have a record of the numbers.

Second, yes, it can make a difference. My surgeon and I were contemplating a one day dose increase too during the summer months. He said that while he likes to keep people on the same dose every day (simply because it's easy), he's really concerned about how much t4 you are getting over the course of a week.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks. I will try to call them tomorrow


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I got my numbers... can anyone tell me how they are?

*TSH* 1.61 (this needs to be lowered to under 1 due to cancer dx)

*T4* 9.1 (5.0-10.1)
*
Free Thyroxine* (free t4?) 1.8 (1.0-2.2)

*Thyroxine Binding Capacity* (what's that?) 23.7 (19-28)

The numbers are all in range and nothing is low, in fact they are near the upper edge, so why do I have hypothyroid symptoms??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroxine is t4, so, yes, that's your free t4 result. And those results do look a-ok. You have a little room to increase, but you don't want to be too close to the top of the range or you might feel hyper.

What you really need right now is a free t3 test. My guess is that you are not converting effectively and you need a little supplementation. I would bet a little added t3 would both bring down you TSH and help you feel a bit better.

I don't know that the thyroxine binding capacity test is...


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks!

Tried googling... is it the same thing as TBG, Thyroxine-binding globulin?


----------

